# Leaky Gas: My flatulence never makes noise! Help



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

A common cause proposed for Leaky Gas (or gas incontinence) is muscle/nerve damage in the sphincter portion of the rectum.Many constipated people tend to get this damage from straining too much (typical of IBS-C diagnosed people like myself).My symptoms include fecal odor and not being able to hold in gas. I've already tried Kegel exercises but they don't seem to work.I'm already on a diet and trying to keep regular bowel movements with citrucel fiber, but it doesn't really remedy the problem.In your opinion as fellow IBS'ers' opinion, is my Leaky Gas worth fixing through surgery? It kills me everytime I'm in a public place and I can tell how people judge me and walk away. I'm reluctant to go to class, volunteer work, jobs, social events. There's NO way I can pursue my dreams in medicine if I have this. I'd rather be in debt my whole life from medical bills than to have to have this condition.


----------



## Silent (Nov 27, 2011)

I would rather take a 50 50 chance of cure or death. Eventually I will choose the second option either way.


----------



## Nakir22 (Mar 4, 2012)

At this point i could take a 90/10 percent chance of death or cure.


----------



## Freak (Feb 25, 2012)

Silent said:


> I would rather take a 50 50 chance of cure or death. Eventually I will choose the second option either way.


I feel exactly that same way. Only thing that helps me cope is thinking I'll be able to figure it out soon so it can be over. I've been thinking that for the last 3 years..


----------



## NewUser2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone asked Dr. Oz through his website what the cause is for LG? SOMEONE must know how to help us :-(


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

NewUser2012 said:


> Has anyone asked Dr. Oz through his website what the cause is for LG? SOMEONE must know how to help us :-(


That's a great idea! i think we should all send requests for Dr. Oz to help get the word out about LG. I'm sending one right now.


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

LeakyGasSucks said:


> That's a great idea! i think we should all send requests for Dr. Oz to help get the word out about LG. I'm sending one right now.


What...he never respond?


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

I never sent it.
TBH, I don't think something as "bathroom-oriented" as leaky gas would be an attractive topic for Dr. Oz to talk about. Plus, he's notorious for giving out bad medical advice (he was sued quite a few times or at least tried to be sued I believe).


----------

